# Bird Sitting Photo's



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay I finally got the flock yesterday, sorry the pics took so long,

I don't want to sound rude but these birds cages where FILTHY, I mean there was pile's and pile's of poop along with very dirty water, I did not say anything to the people as there really nice. They travel like every other week so they don't really have time for there bird's.. I really don't see the point of keeping them if you don't have enough time to spend with them yet alone clean the cages.

Anyway I scrubbed down all the cages, gave them new food and water.. took about 3 hours!

I forget the lovebird's names along with the turtle but the mynah is Baby.

Here's the photo's,



















Mommy and babies.. father in there too somewhere.


















Last pics comming......


----------



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

They want me to find a home for this guy, BITES HARD lol.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh Fuzzywings adorable! The mynah is just beautiful as could be. Lovebirds are sweet too. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are ADORABLE. I love each and one of them and especially the turtle. I have one myself and I am totally in love with her.
Have fun bird/turtle sitting.

Reti


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

How cool I want a mynah!I have no idea what it is or what caring for it would be like but it looks pretty cool


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, so cute! Love the babies and the grown-ups too. I'll bet that little lovie bites because it's never had enough attention. It doesn't look full grown and they shouldn't be packing a wallop at this stage. Later though, oh boy. . . .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What wonderful pictures! The birds are so pretty and I LOVE the turtle...the look on his/her face is just priceless.  

Thanks for sharing and caring.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

SkyofAngels said:


> How cool I want a mynah!I have no idea what it is or what caring for it would be like but it looks pretty cool



They had a Mynah at my vets office. He was such a delight and talking, talking and talking all day day long. His favourite phrase was "C'mon baby, tell me something"
Then ha also used to immitate an answering machine and he sounded exactly like it (a machine). Great fun to have a mynah around.
Their care is pretty much the same like any medium sized parrots.

Reti


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

It can talk omg how awesome! I have had conures (it used to whistle to me) and I have a macaw so I klnow how to take care of parrots. How do I get one of these guys I haven't seen them around in stores


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Mynah birds are actually very different than parrots in their diet and need a special diet. This site looks like it has a good diet for them and it's very similar to a starling diet becasue they are in the same family.
http://www.mynahbird.com/articles/articles.html

I personally have nine starlings and can not say enough nice things about them as companions. All of mine are rescues and at the time I could not find a rehabber that would take them. They were once considered to be the poor man's mynah and Mozart had one for about three years.

I would imagine that a mynah would be a great companion that would need the time a large parrot does. They are very smart and would need lots of stimulation but so do most birds.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Thos are adorable, one and all! It was very nice of you to scrub up the cages for them to boot.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Members, there is some controversy brewing regarding FuzzyWings and the birds that have been posted about. Until the moderators have resolved the situation, this thread is closed.

Terry


----------

